# New Bee Keeper



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, just getting started in bee keeping. So far so good, plenty to learn and keep you busy. Got my first hive last March as a gift and have added one more. Right now and so far things going good. Started a small carpentry shop to build my own hive parts, I enjoy the wood working as much as working the bees. I have made my first trip to Walter Kelly for frames and foundation and have plenty to keep me busy until spring. Looking forward to warm weather and adding more hives. Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Good to have you.
Here is a pic of our new Beek, Emma on Dec 5, 2009, in her new suit.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute as a bugs ear in her new suit!


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Should've seen her with he head down in the super saying "Oh, How cute!" and how wide her eyes got when she held up he finger with one on it. Got to find some gloves that will fit her befor she gets stung again. She got stung about a month ago and only wimpered.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good to hear that Mike S,

We all get stung sooner or later and it's always our fault. 

Buying hives and parts is addictive isn't it ? I'm finishing up a 3rd hive for next spring.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

This winter I have built a lot of bee hive parts. I have built screen bottoms, slatted racks, feeders, a top bar hive, a gable roof for one, and 35 med boxes and about 15 big boxes. Im going to try and have a big box on the bottom of each and med boxes for the rest. The wood work passes the time on the cold days when Im off work. Im going to try and have 10 hives in operation this spring plus the top bar hive. Next thing I have to do is but all the extracting eqpt for the honey. It takes a lot of stuff in this hobby!!


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great !

If you're willing to share the plans for the extractor, we'd be interested.....


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I think Im going to buy the extracting eqpt. Hope I get some honey to recoup a little of the money I have spent so far! But its still fun and cheaper then a lot of other hobbies.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

